# Crackling Rear Speaker



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

My right rear speaker makes a crackling noise all the time. Whether the radio is on or off. I took the car in for service and they told me that I had two blown rear speakers. That sounded odd to me as the sound is isolated to the right rear speaker. Anyway, they told me $400 to replace. I said no and took the car to Best Buy. Don't shoot me, I didn't know where to go. The tech at Best Buy said that it was NOT the speaker. He said it was the AMPLIFIER because the sound was happening when the radio was turned off. 

Please help me diagonse this problem. Any help will be appreciated. I am in Morristown NJ if you can recommend a good car audio installer.


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Well... when does the crackling occur?

Is it all the time? Only when the radio is on? Only when playing loudly?

Are you sure it is only 1 speaker?

Does it occur on all sources (Radio, CD, etc) or just one of them?

d-


----------



## 330soon2b (May 30, 2004)

DouglasABaker said:


> Well... when does the crackling occur?
> 
> Is it all the time? Only when the radio is on? Only when playing loudly?
> 
> ...


all the time. radio on or off. the crackling doesnt change when I change the volume. I put my ear to the speakers and it is coming from the right rear speaker. didnt try other sources. I will try later.


----------



## DouglasABaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you have a nav system in the car? If so, there is no such thing as "off" for your radio / amplifier - they are always powered to make sure you can receive nav guidance.

You need to get a Digital Multimeter and see if the speaker is still receiving a signal when the radio is "off". Set the DMM to AC voltage. If it IS, then try swapping it with another speaker in the car. If the same speaker crackles then the speaker is blown. If the same _location_ crackles then your amp or possibly the wiring (unlikely) is going.

d-


----------

